# Neighbor shot my pigeon



## cateringcarol (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi everyone. I came home yesterday to find my young male white homer a bloody mess. I took him to the vet for x-rays, etc. He has a completely broken wing and the bullet went in a line through from his wing to his chest and punctured his crop so that seeds are actually coming out from the wound. The vet is having me give IM antibiotics and withhold food and water for a day and feed/water him and take him back in to see what can be done to clean him up. I am sick about it, scared, unsure of what to do. A month ago another one of my pigeons (I only have 3!) had the same wing injury, but not as bad. I thought there was no way a cat would/could do that injury, but I let it go, but now I know that she had been shot as well. She made a full recovery, but Snowbird's injuries are so very bad compared to Piper's. I talked to a detective I know and he said to just approach the neighbor and see what happens from there. I am sure it is this one neighbor because directly down from the wall that divides our backyards is where the blood trail begins. I feel so guilty that I had let the bird out of the cage. He really wanted to be in the cage since he has a 4 day old baby, but he was so excited about the baby that he had scratched it up some with his nails. I wanted the baby's cuts to heal, so I had the Dad out for the afternoon and now he is such a mess and if he lives through this he will never fly again. I feel it is my fault. I feel so sick and upset. I can't do anything except give him shots! I want to know what you all think I should do. How can anyone shot a pigeon like that? Thank you, Carol.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

cateringcarol said:


> Hi everyone. I came home yesterday to find my young male white homer a bloody mess. I took him to the vet for x-rays, etc. He has a completely broken wing and the bullet went in a line through from his wing to his chest and punctured his crop so that seeds are actually coming out from the wound. The vet is having me give IM antibiotics and withhold food and water for a day and feed/water him and take him back in to see what can be done to clean him up. I am sick about it, scared, unsure of what to do. A month ago another one of my pigeons (I only have 3!) had the same wing injury, but not as bad. I thought there was no way a cat would/could do that injury, but I let it go, but now I know that she had been shot as well. She made a full recovery, but Snowbird's injuries are so very bad compared to Piper's. I talked to a detective I know and he said to just approach the neighbor and see what happens from there. I am sure it is this one neighbor because directly down from the wall that divides our backyards is where the blood trail begins. I feel so guilty that I had let the bird out of the cage. He really wanted to be in the cage since he has a 4 day old baby, but he was so excited about the baby that he had scratched it up some with his nails. I wanted the baby's cuts to heal, so I had the Dad out for the afternoon and now he is such a mess and if he lives through this he will never fly again. I feel it is my fault. I feel so sick and upset. I can't do anything except give him shots! I want to know what you all think I should do. How can anyone shot a pigeon like that? Thank you, Carol.


I would think that it's illegal for your neighbor to be shooting your pigeons. I would call the police again and INSIST that THEY follow up on this as that's their responsibility. To enforce the law. If they had shot your dog or your cat, they would have taken it a bit more seriously. And besides that, it is illegal to discharge a fire arm in the city. I assume you live in the city? The bird IS your pet and no one has the right to shoot it. Don't clean up the blood. Leave everything just like it is. The neighbor at the very least should be held responsible for the vet bills. I sure hope your bird recovers from this.


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

I think it all depend on where you are located. In some places whether it is a pet pigeon or wild pigeon it is still animal cruelty. And in other places authorities can care less... I would contact your local ASPCA... If you live in the states...


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I feel just awful for you 

I think, in your situation, I would not let my birds fly again. However without a doubt, I would approach the neighbor and rather flatly demand that they account for themself!! If not illegal (it probably is) then what he did was at least cruel and he ought to be held responsible. Getting him to admit he did it is first step, followed by a complaint filed with police, and local ASPCA. And any other animal welfare groups with jurisdiction in your area. Good luck


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your birds . I would definately file a complaint with the police dept . Make sure they make a written report if at all possible . That way its on file in event this person continues . You never know he may have had bad dealings with other neighbors and their pets also . Enough people complain something will be done . 

Be cautious if you decide to handle it on your own and confront him . Do you know the person ? Knowing his character would help determine how to deal with this situation . 

Good luck Carol , and I hope your bird makes a good recovery ! 

Hambone


----------



## Shrek (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow guys that is bad but I know what they would say here. Its not illegal if the animal was on his property (Dog, Cat, or Bird) and actually you could be given a fine in some areas because you as a pet owner are responsible for your pets reguardless of what it is. Now if it was shot on your place then they can probably do something about it. The other thing is depending were you are you may be able to have them confront him about using a fire arm (If that is what it was shot with) Now if it was a air rifle well that is up to the area. Where I'm at a air rifle is legal to shoot in town.

Also if your in the country and shooting is legal your pigeon is fair game. I know a few guys that were hunting doves and a group of pigeons came by and they shot like 4 out of the group. Guess what they had bands. Well that is part of the chances we have to take. Of course they were perfectly legal so I can't be mad at them.

Sorry for your your situation. I would confront them in a polite manner. They may not know you had pet pigeons. Where I'm at most people laugh when I say we have pet pigeons. Its not common. You don't see them in the pet stores you know.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Shrek said:


> Wow guys that is bad but I know what they would say here. Its not illegal if the animal was on his property (Dog, Cat, or Bird) and actually you could be given a fine in some areas because you as a pet owner are responsible for your pets reguardless of what it is. Now if it was shot on your place then they can probably do something about it. The other thing is depending were you are you may be able to have them confront him about using a fire arm (If that is what it was shot with) Now if it was a air rifle well that is up to the area. Where I'm at a air rifle is legal to shoot in town.
> 
> Also if your in the country and shooting is legal your pigeon is fair game. I know a few guys that were hunting doves and a group of pigeons came by and they shot like 4 out of the group. Guess what they had bands. Well that is part of the chances we have to take. Of course they were perfectly legal so I can't be mad at them.
> 
> Sorry for your your situation. I would confront them in a polite manner. They may not know you had pet pigeons. Where I'm at most people laugh when I say we have pet pigeons. Its not common. You don't see them in the pet stores you know.


Legal or not...it's ok to be mad at them. If it is the law,in Idaho, the law needs some changing. JMPO


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

If you decide to go and confront the person, like the police say, I would still take 2 of my friends with, for witnesses, incase he's a real 8 ball.
Yes I agree about the air guns being baned in city limits also, some kid shot someones cat around here, it was'nt very funny.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

How sad to come upon such a horrible injury to your pigeon, Carol!
My thoughts and prayers are with him for a full recovery and for your protection from that neighbor!

PLEASE DO NOT CONFRONT THE NEIGHBOR WITHOUT A POLICE OFFICER!!! Most people who harm animals also become violent against people!
First and foremost...
Please quickly take some photos of the injured bird, blood trail and the neighbor's home in relation to the blood trail and to your home...also look around the yard for the bullet, if the vet didn't find it in the pigeon. Try to pick it up with a cloth and store in a plastic zip lock bag.
You will need photos/bullet in the event that you take this evil [email protected]#$! to court! Especially if this is the second incident! 
Bring the bullet with the photos to the police station BEFORE confronting the neighbor....they may be able to get a search warrant and find the weapon in his home as well as to accompany you for safety!

Please be safe and keep us updated on your pigeon's progress.


----------



## cateringcarol (Jun 17, 2007)

*Thanks for the info*

The bird was on the wall in my backyard, which is also his wall. I live in Phoenix, AZ. The bird looks just so horrible. My vet does all the rescue work for Liberty Wildlife, so he is really good with this tyoe of thing. I will do everything I can to make him well. I will never let them out to fly again, that's for sure. Maybe the neighbor has a kid who did it and they have no idea. ..that is what I am hoping for anyways. Thank you, Carol.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Carol,

 I'm SO sorry to hear about the neighbor shooting your birds. I agree that you need to take action-confront the neighbor and find out exactly what happened..., but please have witnesses with you. In the event that you don't get anywhere get a lawyer, save all your receipts, pictures of evidence, record all conversations. You never know, they might be able to help too.

I hope the bird is comfortable and makes it thru rehab.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry that you have such a nasty neighbour.

Have you tried contacting Dave Roth?

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

cyro51 said:


> I am so sorry that you have such a nasty neighbour.
> 
> Have you tried contacting Dave Roth?
> 
> ...


I tried reaching him repeatedly, a few weeks ago. When I finally left a message, he never responded. Several have told me he is ill.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Who ever shot your bird had to know he was a pet with him being a white bird. I would call the police again. at least maybe you can make the creep feel guilty. I hope your bird recovers.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi CATERINGCAROL,The first thing I will tell you DID YOU SEE WHO SHOT YOUR BIRD, if you did not see who did this do not accuse anyone. You should report it to the ASPCA. There is one other thing that I feel I must tell you. I never let my birds out and leave them on their own, I always am there when I fly my birds and when they are done flying I get them in. Our birds are are just like our childern. They tend to get into trouble when we do not supervise them. I am truly sorry about your bird and hope for a speedy recovery. GEORGE


----------



## Shrek (Apr 2, 2008)

You guys amaze me! When you move in to a place to you call the police to go say hi to all your neighbors? If its there next door neighbor calling the cops and making a big scene would probably cause a bigger problem then calmly saying "Hey I don't know if you knew it or not but some one shot my pet pigeon." Could you keep an eye out for them please. And leave it at that. Don't point a finger or cause any trouble. Man you people blow my mind!


Spirit Wings

About the comment of it was a white pigeon they had to know. Do you know how many white, black, red, etc pigeons are wild! Or have gone wild. Shoot at my office there are 3 white ones that live on the roof and are wild. Geeez who are some of you kidding.

Again sorry to hear about your pet it always sucks when a pet gets hurt. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about this - how awful! I can not even imagine the pain and horror you're going through.

I do hope that you can get some kind of justice in this situation. I would definitely approach the neighbor about it. (with at least one witness) He may not have realized it was your bird. But in any case...Discharging a firearm so close to the house can not be legal and is definitely dangerous. 

Also - If you are not able to get authorities to pay attention because this is "only a bird" then maybe ask what if the next time the neighbor shoots something he misses and the bullet hits a child instead... they might be more attentive if they think about it that way.


----------



## Shrek (Apr 2, 2008)

What was it shot with? .22? Pellet Gun?

I know in idaho you can shoot right out your window if you aren't in city limits. Weather you live right beside someone or not.

In all honesty I don't think you can do much. You don't have a witness that seen them do it. The blood just shows thats where it happen. It could have been someone across the street that shot it.

Seriously you don't have any proof. You're speculating. And accusing the person of it whether they did it or not will just esculate the problems and tension. Do you really want to live by someone that is ticked off at you?

I would report it to the police so there is record.

Then I would nicely as possible mention to *all* the neighbors not just that one that your pet birds have been shot and could *Everyone *keep there eye out for them. You saying that and crying (Which you probably will) will go farther then you accusing them of something.

Good Luck.


----------



## Shrek (Apr 2, 2008)

Here is where I'm coming from. Say you let your pigeons out and one craps on someones new Porche. We all know there poop is bad for paint.

Now would you rather have someone come to you and say "Hey your pigeons are pooping on my new car and I'm worried about the paint. Could you pen them up or help me with that?"

Or would you rather have two officers knocking on your door to file a report and a complant about the pigeons pooping on the car?

I know I would get along better with my neighbor with the first one.


----------



## jhutto (Sep 17, 2007)

Your actions you take depend on your location which you live.

Last year I had a pack of dogs attack my Herd Billy. I called the police and the sheriff came and filed a compaint report. I lost alot of money that day. He also told me I had the right to protect my animals no matter for what reason.

I took the time and went to every neighbor that was close and told them what happened and if any dogs came on my land they would be shot. 

Some neighbors listend and some didn't.

If your neighbor had a problem with your birds he should of confronted you about them first. Plain and simple.

It sounds like you live in town? You can't shoot a gun in any town that I can think. No matter what state.

Shreks approach is prob. best I would think.


Jim


----------



## cateringcarol (Jun 17, 2007)

*Plan*

Thank you for all of the info. I will report this to the poice so there is a record. I think going to all of the neighbors is the best thing. I didn't see the bird shot and I think it would be bad to start a feud with the neighbor. I just want to make sure that he is not going to hurt any more birds. I actually had an injured dove out on my patio. I had her for 6 years actaully. I went out of town and the when my friend came over to take care of the birds he found that the dove was gone, the cage was closed and moved and there was blood an feathers EVERYWHERE. It was so strange. It had to be a person who did it because the cage was closed and locked. It is not an easy cage to close. I just kind of wasn't sure what to do. A month ago another one of my pigeons had a similar injury and I though it was shot, but didn't really know. Also, in the beginning of March an egg went missing from my nest box. I don't know if all of these are related or not. I am just concerned about someone coming into my yard and hurting my birds. I will NEVER let them out on their own again, of course. The dove think occurred in July. I have to go to work, but I'll be back to see what you all think. I try to be the best bird Mom that I can be. I know I make mistakes out of ignorance, but I love my birds so very much. I learn so much from all of you who have had more experience than me and I value everyone's opinion, so than you, Carol.


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your bird. 

In Michigan it is perfectly legal to shoot pigeons year around through out the state. I'm sure there are other states that allow it as well as many consider them nuisances. Also pellet guns are not considered firearms by the ATF so they do not fall under firearm regulations but may be covered by a local regulation where they can be used, although I doubt it.

I'm with Shrek on confronting or accusing any neighbors, especially just going on a hunch. A good pellet gun can be accurate to quite a distance and could have come from anywhere other than your closest neighbor. Having a bad or mad neighbor if falsely accused can be a real pain that you may have to live with until one of you moves


----------



## Shrek (Apr 2, 2008)

I would note all of that in the police report. If you can, put dates down too. You know not everything about hunting is bad. They have some really cool trail cameras that you can set up and when something moves it takes a picture. hehe good pictures too. I think the last think I would be worried about is the birds stuff I would be worried about someone messing around my house.

Get one of those trail cams set it up and you will have more proof than anyone can ever argue with.  

Make sure and get a copy of your police reports and make a file.

Good Luck.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

george simon said:


> Hi CATERINGCAROL,The first thing I will tell you DID YOU SEE WHO SHOT YOUR BIRD, if you did not see who did this do not accuse anyone. You should report it to the ASPCA. There is one other thing that I feel I must tell you. I never let my birds out and leave them on their own, I always am there when I fly my birds and when they are done flying I get them in. Our birds are are just like our childern. They tend to get into trouble when we do not supervise them. I am truly sorry about your bird and hope for a speedy recovery. GEORGE



George,

You covered my train of thought.

Carol,

I don't know how large your property is, but I believe that in a residentual area that it is illegal to shoot a gun. It could have just as easily been someone's child.

My very first pigeon was a feral that would (wait for me to come home from work) on top of the telephone pole. The neighbors kids shot him, and killed him. I know how violated you feel, and that you will ask yourself...why...over and over, never reaching a logical answer. Keep an eye on your neighbor, and when you do see or hear him with a gun, call the police.

I hope that you and your beautiful bird will get through this.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

I think Feather is right. You can ask and ask, but you will never know why some people do those cruel things. I sure wouldn't confront that person, because if they would do that to a defenseless bird, what would they do to a child? Let the police deal with it, and I don't know of any city in this country, that is it "legal" to discharge a weapon, be it a pellet gun, or BB gun, or whatever. What if that person "missed" your bird, and hit a kid instead? You know that would have made the paper. Just my .02


----------



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

I just wanted to add something briefly here...if I were you, I think I would make up a flyer and then distribute it around the neighborhood. It's often very hard to catch people at home, but you could leave it on their doorstep (INCLUDE the person who you think did this -- they need to know you are not letting it go). 

Explain what happened (not pointing any fingers), add that the bird is receiving veterinary care which is costing ____$$$, AND after you talk to the police, list the investigating officer's name and the number of the police station for anyone to call if they have any information to pass along. Once the perpetrator realizes he may be liable for several hundred dollars of vet bills, if he's discovered, plus animal cruelty charges, he may think twice before doing this again.

Your neighbors definitely need to know because they, of course have pets that are in danger (it could have been someone's pet cat on the wall instead of your birdie). And the more people who know the better; you want to make it too risky a proposition for your neighbor to ever think of doing this again.

I would also buy a "nanny cam" to place INSIDE your home, facing your cages, to record any activity when you're out, and I would definitely make it as difficult as possible to get into your backyard.

I'm so sorry this happened to you, Carol, your little white bird will be in my prayers!

Hugs,
Zelda


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

HI Carol,
I am so sorry to hear about your bird.

Two words: *Shannon's Law* (1999)

This was taken, in part, from the following link.
*Shannon's law refers to specific changes in Arizona statutes, enacted in 2000, making it a felony offense to discharge firearms randomly into the air*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shannon's_law_(Arizona)

For some reason, you can't just click on the link. I copied & pasted it at the top & it went through just fine. I will be happy to post the information if you can't get it to work.

I hope the vet saved the bullet.

Please do keep us post on how things are going. 

Cindy


----------



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

Just a thought!

Does your neighbor have kids? Old enough to use a gun? It could be the neighbor doesnt know, some kids are very sneaky... I would go to your neighbor and ask. And as mentioned in a few isnt illegal to fire that gun around your neighbors? Oh if it could only be proved, maybe he forgot to pick up the casings.. Look around as you go over to ask..

Oh and instead of accusing, just ask your neighbor if he/she saw anyone in your yard or around it lately..


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi Carol sorry to hear about your bird, We are speculating as we don't know your setup at home, but from what you know could the bird have been shot from yor neighbours house are from any other area, and do you know if the neighbour has a gun of any kind,
What sort of police have you over their, telling you to confront the neighbor, he could be a nutter, If you think it is a real possibility that your neighbour done it, call the police and make them enquire, If he has a gun he would need it shoved up his a*S sideways, 
It just makes me mad people like this


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> PLEASE DO NOT CONFRONT THE NEIGHBOR WITHOUT A POLICE OFFICER!!! .


I can not agree enough!! do not confront someone with a gun without a police officer. hold them accountable and make them respond!!


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

I have been around guns and been a hunter my whole life. I can tell you if the bird was hit in the chest with anything other than a pellet gun it would be dead, not wounded. You won't find a casing. Even the small .22 caliber would have tore a pigeon up and passed right through the bird.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

this was just on the news here tonight about a duck that was shot by a neighbor with a pellet gun and now the duck has a restraining order on the culprit so maybe you can do the same thing if its possible because as they said on the news it is animal cruetly and on top of that its your family pet that was harmed not just some random bird .you have to have some rights no matter where you live or people could just shoot everything and get away with it and from what I have seen on animal planets (Animal Planet Heroes: Phoenix( http://animal.discovery.com/fansites/aplheroes/about/about.html )
they seem to be pretty tough on people who treat animals bad so you might wanna look into it oh heres the thing on the duck who got some justice 
http://www.newsday.com/news/local/suffolk/ny-liduck045637601apr04,0,188653.story


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

why worry about what it was done with? i have a pellet gun for preditors that does 1250 feet per second. it is very affective. the 22 only does a little more than that so it doesent matter. i dont shoot other peoples animals unless it is them or mine thats my rule i cannot see how your pigeon was doing anything wrong.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

ZeldaCA said:


> I just wanted to add something briefly here...if I were you, I think I would make up a flyer and then distribute it around the neighborhood. It's often very hard to catch people at home, but you could leave it on their doorstep (INCLUDE the person who you think did this -- they need to know you are not letting it go).
> 
> Explain what happened (not pointing any fingers), add that the bird is receiving veterinary care which is costing ____$$$, AND after you talk to the police, list the investigating officer's name and the number of the police station for anyone to call if they have any information to pass along. Once the perpetrator realizes he may be liable for several hundred dollars of vet bills, if he's discovered, plus animal cruelty charges, he may think twice before doing this again.




This is an excellent Idea. Then your neighbor that did the shooting will not feel as though you are pointing a finger at him.

Still the best way to prevent this from happening, is as George stated. When you let your birds out of their cage stay out there with them. This is as vital as food and water for the well being of your birds.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

rock said:


> I have been around guns and been a hunter my whole life. I can tell you if the bird was hit in the chest with anything other than a pellet gun it would be dead, not wounded. You won't find a casing. Even the small .22 caliber would have tore a pigeon up and passed right through the bird.


 Hi Rock, I would point out that during WORLD WAR 1, CHERI AMI, was shot by the Germans and still deliverd its message flying 20 or so miles this bird had one leg shot off and its crop tore open. The GERMAN ARMY WAS NOT USING 22's but were using a much higher caliber weapon.Cheri Ami recovered from his wounds and lived to a ripe old age of 17 years. George


----------



## Tilly (Feb 16, 2008)

Do you know who did this or are you guessing?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shrek said:


> I would note all of that in the police report. If you can, put dates down too. You know not everything about hunting is bad. They have some really cool trail cameras that you can set up and when something moves it takes a picture. hehe good pictures too. I think the last think I would be worried about is the birds stuff I would be worried about someone messing around my house.
> 
> Get one of those trail cams set it up and you will have more proof than anyone can ever argue with.
> 
> ...


I agree on all points. I would be very concerned about someone coming on my property doing anything while I'm gone. The camera is a good idea and don't tell anyone you have it set up.


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

george simon said:


> Hi Rock, I would point out that during WORLD WAR 1, CHERI AMI, was shot by the Germans and still deliverd its message flying 20 or so miles this bird had one leg shot off and its crop tore open. The GERMAN ARMY WAS NOT USING 22's but were using a much higher caliber weapon.Cheri Ami recovered from his wounds and lived to a ripe old age of 17 years. George


George I have heard of that story, but in this case she said it went through her pigeons wing INTO his chest. Not a graze to tear crop open such as Cher Ami's case must have been. A direct hit like that would have tore Cheri Ami in half. 

Anyhoo, The reason I mention a pellet gun was that is probably what was used and is why I mentioned it as someone suggested looking for cartridge cases.

Carol, you said something about a wall between the yards. If you get a chance you might peek over when no ones around and see if there are any pellets or chips in the wall on the other side where missed shots may have hit.


----------



## cateringcarol (Jun 17, 2007)

*Lots of ideas!*

Wow, you all have so many ideas that I never even would think of! I called Crimestop and am waiting for a policeman to call me back. i at least want to have a report on file, in case it does happen again. I am not sure who did it, so I guess I will not actually appraoch any neighbore. I like the idea of making a flier, with the bird's picture (all bloody and injured) and have it be like warning people that my pet bird was shot, he is having VERY expensive vet care, a police report has been filed, etc. I may offer a reward to anyone who may know who did it, etc...what do you think I should say. I mean for all I know other pets have been shot. I would like to look on the other side of the wall for evidence of shots. I'll wait until I talk to the policeman to do that or I may get shot! I really do not know it is my back neighbor and I will not totally assume it is him. I started feeding Snowbird this morning and he ate and drank water. Monday I go back to the vet to see if the crop needs to be sewen shut and if there is anything that can be done for his wing. I will NEVER EVER let my birds out of my sight if they are in the backyard. I still want them to be able to fly, but just under supervision. I may get a camera as well. Thank you so much. This has been very valuable to me. Your friend, Carol.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Shrek said:


> You guys amaze me! When you move in to a place to you call the police to go say hi to all your neighbors? If its there next door neighbor calling the cops and making a big scene would probably cause a bigger problem then calmly saying "Hey I don't know if you knew it or not but some one shot my pet pigeon." Could you keep an eye out for them please. And leave it at that. Don't point a finger or cause any trouble. Man you people blow my mind!
> 
> 
> Spirit Wings
> ...


Well now don't I feel stupid, I really thought pigeons were domesticated and did'nt know they are hunted like wild dove. thanks for setting me straight as I'am new to pigeons. I was'nt trying to "kid" anyone!


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

No one owns the air, especally above my back yard.
Therefor: No one can tell me that I cannot fly my pigeons.
No one is allowed to shoot (even bb guns, in city limits ) except police.
Even if my pigeon pooped on a porsch, how are they going to even try to prove that it was my bird that did it? Could have been a robin, or seagull.
(call in CSI team)
I think that the police need to spend their time chaseing bad people with guns. Not chaseing pigeons!
Of course if my birds are constantly causeing other people (poop problems)
It's me that would be at fault.
It would be great to catch this person on camera, how could you bait them?
At what cost? Another birds life.
It's a tough one. 
I would still set up a camera, if poss, pointed at the window, or area, where you think that the trouble is comming from.
Another thing, if they can see that your car is gone, they know that you are gone.
I hope that the trouble ends quickly! No one should ever have to go through what you have!
ND Cooper


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

spirit wings said:


> Well now don't I feel stupid, I really thought pigeons were domesticated and did'nt know they are hunted like wild dove. thanks for setting me straight as I'am new to pigeons. I was'nt trying to "kid" anyone!


No reason to feel stupid. Actually feral pigeons aren't game birds and there aren't legitimate hunting seasons for them to my knowledge. The kind of "hunting" that is done for feral pigeons is the type where some cretin traps a bunch of them and sells them to a group of so called sportsmen who kill or simply maim them at pigeon shoots. Unfortunately pigeon shoots are legal in some states in the U.S., but they aren't legal in many others.

Protected species of wild pigeons and doves do have legitimate hunting seasons in most states.

Thus, in my opinion, it is total baloney that it is OK/legal to "hunt" feral or domestic pigeons.

If I'm wrong, I'm quite sure there will be plenty of members educating me on this subject.

Terry

PS: It's also illegal in most places to trap feral or domestic pigeons without a permit from the local city or county government.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry your pigeons were shot, Carol. I was sure discharging a firearm was illegal in Phoenix and Cindy confirmed it. Making a police report is the right course of action, IMO. But if I were you, I wouldn't free-fly my birds, especially since they are pets. It's not just people with guns--there are hawks and other dangers as well. If your pigeons don't have adequate space can you possibly build them a larger enclosure? Or perhaps a fly-pen so they can get more exercise during the day? It concerns me that you've had strange things happen to birds in your yard, too. Sounds like malicious kids paying a visit when you're not home. Any way you can lock things up?


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

Here is Michigans law. No hunting season, but open to shooting all year around. 
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37704-31425--,00.html

Also and at the bottom of this PDF in the small print. 
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Pages_from_2007_Mi_Hunt_Guide_24-30_204864_7.pdf


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

rock said:


> Here is Michigans law. No hunting season, but open to shooting all year around.
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37704-31425--,00.html
> 
> Also and at the bottom of this PDF in the small print.
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Pages_from_2007_Mi_Hunt_Guide_24-30_204864_7.pdf


Thank you for those links, Rock. While I, personally, feel such laws are wrong, I do appreciate you posting the "chapter and verse" for us.

If members in other states where similar laws exist could also post the links to their state laws, that would be helpful and educational for us all.

Terry


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

ND Cooper said:


> No one owns the air, especally above my back yard.
> Therefor: No one can tell me that I cannot fly my pigeons.
> No one is allowed to shoot (even bb guns, in city limits ) except police.
> Even if my pigeon pooped on a porsch, how are they going to even try to prove that it was my bird that did it? Could have been a robin, or seagull.
> ...


i didnt look at where you are` from ND but here it is perfectly legal to discharge my pellet or bb guns as they are not considered firearms. that is why i own them. i found this out first hand when my neighbor saw me with it and called the police... each municipality has different rules. just a thought........
E..


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I can't here, and there are only 300 people in my town. ( likely caused by trouble makers )
Sure hunting laws are different, but that has nothing to do with in town laws.
I have to ask, What preditor problems do you have, where a hi powered air gun would come in so handy, In town ?
My air gun has about an inch of dust on it, from lack of use.
If I have any preditor problems, I'm sure that my neighbor, 2 houses down, (The Highway Patrol Officer) would like to know about it!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

george simon said:


> Hi Rock, I would point out that during WORLD WAR 1, CHERI AMI, was shot by the Germans and still deliverd its message flying 20 or so miles this bird had one leg shot off and its crop tore open. The GERMAN ARMY WAS NOT USING 22's but were using a much higher caliber weapon.
> 
> *Cheri Ami recovered from his wounds and lived to a ripe old age of 17 years. * George


I don't know how old Cher Ami was, but I remember doing a report on him & reading that he actually did die as a result of his injuries.

Cher Ami died of his multiple war wounds on June 13, 1919--less than a year after he had completed his service to the United States Army Signal Corps.
http://www.homeofheroes.com/wings/part1/3b_cherami.html

Cindy


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Shrek said:


> You guys amaze me! When you move in to a place to you call the police to go say hi to all your neighbors? If its there next door neighbor calling the cops and making a big scene would probably cause a bigger problem then calmly saying "Hey I don't know if you knew it or not but some one shot my pet pigeon." Could you keep an eye out for them please. And leave it at that. Don't point a finger or cause any trouble. Man you people blow my mind!
> 
> 
> Spirit Wings
> ...


I think "Shrek's" got the right way to handle this, just use common sense!
I also know boys with their toys, be it bb gun or pellet gun will do what boys do, shoot all kinds of things with out thinking because they are children and their brains are not mature enough to think past their actions! That's why it's good to get kids involved with all kinds of animals and birds, once they love them they won't want to harm them!


----------



## BTut (Oct 18, 2009)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> How sad to come upon such a horrible injury to your pigeon, Carol!
> My thoughts and prayers are with him for a full recovery and for your protection from that neighbor!
> 
> PLEASE DO NOT CONFRONT THE NEIGHBOR WITHOUT A POLICE OFFICER!!! Most people who harm animals also become violent against people!
> ...


Most people who hurt animals also become violent against people ? What kind of statement is that ? Look for the bullet and pick it up with a cloth? What do you think this is CSI on TV. All that can be done is notify the police you cannot accuse anyone unless you are a eyewitness to a crime.I hope the little guy gets better and it does not happen again.
Bill T


----------

